# Persona series Club



## Minish (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi. :D I know there are a couple of Persona fans around on TCoD, so heyyy I decided to open a thread.

I've just finished 4 myself (and adored it to pieces), and I'm now playing 3FES! I know there could be a club for the entire Shin Megami Tensei series, but seeing as only a handful of those have actually been translated and I haven't seen any general SMT fans around... yeah.

Favourite characters, ships, plot discussions, yay! Please tag any spoilers though please, I know I'll forget to myself (again) if I don't say that. >_<

EDIT: lawl my avatar and signature are very fitting for this thread right now.


----------



## Tailsy (Mar 19, 2010)

STOP COPYING MY AVATAR D':

I _adore_ Persona 4. Like, hard. I haven't played P3 yet because I have no money and I'm putting HG higher on my list of priorities, but... 

<3

EDIT: ALSO ALSO ALSO yessss hiimdaisy's comic :D


----------



## blazheirio889 (Mar 19, 2010)

Whoo! Persona! I haven't finished 3 yet (brother sneaked his PS2 to his dorm so there's little hope I'll be able to finish it) but I finished 4, and I loved it. 

Also hiimdaisy's comic! CAN I TOUCH YOUR HAAAAND


----------



## Minish (Mar 21, 2010)

Tailsy: BUT BUT we matched D: And you should totally get P3 once you have enough moneyyy I take it you like Naoto then? (I don't think I've ever met anyone who doesn't like Naoto.)

I love how pretty much every P4 has read hiimdaisy's comic. XD

Oh God I'm trying so hard to get the True Ending on P4 and it's just killing me. Damn you Adachi and Ameno-Sagiri, for being so deceptively weak. Also, my current avatar makes me want to cry a little bit. :/


----------



## Tailsy (Mar 21, 2010)

Cirrus: I WASN'T BEING SERIOUS I seekritly loved it D':
And Yosuke's actually my favourite character. :3 I just wanted to use Naoto. Even though she's friggin' useless when it comes to boss battles.

lmao I got totally mad that I didn't complete Dojima's Social Link before November 8( I started a new file to make myself feel cooler orz I WILL MAX HIM OUT THIS TIME


----------



## Minish (Mar 21, 2010)

Actually ME TOO BUT, well, happy Dojima family fun times won. >:|

I adoooore Yosuke. Although I didn't use him in battle when Naoto came around, so when I finished his Social Rank was like, 4 or something. ;_;

Oh my god, I actually finished with Dojima's Social Rank on level 9, I was so frustrated. And my courage was crap so I couldn't attempt Naoto's until it was way too late, I want to know what happened with that random thief guy! *sob*

Alsoooo which are your favourite Personas? :D They were totally one of my favourite parts of the game.


----------



## Keltena (Mar 25, 2010)

Personaaaaa <3

Amen to the comic -- my favorite part is always going to be the 'you see a high school girl in a kimono... ...you can't think of anyone who fits that description' part, though~ <33333

...wait a minute.

just reread through what you guys were saying-- OH MY GOD I WAS RIGHT THAT THERE WAS NO WAY NAOTO COULD BE A GUY

:DDDD

Ahem. Anyway... beaten P3 and started The Answer, loved it. Loving P4 so far (Adachiiiii <3).

And Cirrus, your avatar is the most adorable thing since adorable.


----------



## Tailsy (Mar 26, 2010)

I think it was more believable in the Japanese version. Although if you looked at the voice actors and discovered that she's voiced by Romi Paku...


----------



## Keltena (Jun 4, 2010)

I feel I must call attention to this on the off chance that people haven't seen it. Absolutely amazing dub of hiimdaisy's comic. <3 "I art thou... thou art me. WE'RE A HAPPY FAMILY~!"

I still can't play P4, gaaah, due to no PS2, or finish The Answer. Buut, I do have a great P4 theory I heard (please to not be spoiling whether this is true or not) - Shadow Souji is the killer. I mean... well, he never got a dungeon so far, Teddie said there had never been anyone in TV World except the shadows, he was able to enter the TV before anyone, and best of all, the theme song's called 'Pursuing My True Self'. It's. So. Perfect. <3

...anyway. Revival plz?


----------



## Tailsy (Jun 4, 2010)

Well, I can't prove or disprove that theory without spoiling the Good/True ending. :B

And I love the hiimdaisy comic dub! It makes the lines

"LOOKS LIKE SOMEONE CALLED FOR A STUPID-LOOKING BOSS!!"
"Naptime~!"
about ten times more hysterical. <3 Seriously, I *couldn't* stop laughing.

I started playing Persona 3: FES, and I really like it so far! Don't think it's quite as good as P4, but I'm not finished (I'm at... the end of July?) so hopefully something really good/cool will happen. :D


----------



## blazheirio889 (Jun 5, 2010)

Jessie said:


> "LOOKS LIKE SOMEONE CALLED FOR A STUPID-LOOKING BOSS!!"
> "Naptime~!"


This. I laughed so hard.

Also: Hellllllllllllllllo.
Persona persona persona...
SOCIAL LINKS SOCIAL LINKS SOCIAL LINKS SOCIAL LINKS

Anyway, the PS2 has returned home, so I'm planning to finish Persona 4 soon. Though my brother spoiled everything for me. :B Currently I'm about to finish Void Quest.


----------



## Tailsy (Jun 5, 2010)

Don't worry, I got the ending of The Journey in Persona 3 spoiled for me. 

B|


----------



## Medical Meccanica (Jun 5, 2010)

...Am I the only one who can't stand P4?
I played through the beginning, know most of the plot, and I still hate it.

Anyways, huge P3 fan here, have P2 Eternal Punishment and have yet to play it. I also <3 Raidou vs King Abaddon, Nocturne, DDS, and, well, most other Megaten games.


----------



## Minish (Jun 5, 2010)

Oh em gee revival~! :D

About Salamander's guess... DO NOT READ AHEAD IF YOU DON'T WANT TO SPOILED LIKE WHOAAA MAN 



Spoiler



...I like Shadow!Souji being the killer better than Adachi. That's saying something because even though I got spoilt for Adachi and was absolutely _gutted_ about it, I thought Adachi was brilliant. This is my new favourite alternative theory! ;~;



More spoilery stuff about all of P4: Speaking of Adachi, what do the other people who've finished P4 think of the twist? I did get spoilt but one of the reasons I was so devastated about being spoilt was that I would never EVER have guessed it. I'm not exactly used to murder mysteries anyway, but I thought it was amazing. Also, P4 pretty much followed the beauty = goodness trope, what with all the "ugly" characters like Mitsuo, Hanako and Morooka being arseholes, but then completely shattered it with Adachi. You were supposed to trust him.

Also, somewhat amusing story: I read hiimdaisy's dub and didn't even realise I was partially getting spoilt. I didn't think anything at all of "I'M A TOTALLY UNIMPORTANT GAS STATION ATTENDANT~!". XD (I got spoilt later for that though, lulz.) And someone said to me "Oh, you'll be seeing a LOT more of Adachi..." and I was like... yay, more of that lovable little idiot <3 Then he was evil and broke my heart. Sob.

Aaanyway, I'm also playing P3, or rather I started it and I'm now stuck on a boss and have completely lost motivation. God this game is hard. Being used to P4's battle system doesn't help at all, I want to control my stupid team members, damnit. The AI's pretty good until suddenly Mitsuru decides not to Diarama the dying you and Marin Karin's instead. Bitch.

Tailsy: I agree that it's not quite as good as P4, but it is still pretty awesome. :D One thing that I don't like about it is how it's so slow -- with P4, there were surprises constantly being revealed and each month was practically like a story in itself, whereas with P3... it's kind of just one big story that unravels reeeeally damn slowly. I don't like how you have to almost constantly train, I'm terrified of getting really far behind in Tartarus and being unable to beat the monthly boss. :/

I've been spoilt for a few major things in P3 but _hopefully_ there's a lot I haven't been spoilt for. ~_~ I don't know much about the Answer either really, apart from that there's apparently a lot of gay. Which can never be a bad thing. :D

And yessss, every Persona fan needs to read hiimdaisy's comics and watch the dub, which is fantastic.

Persona persona persona... SOCIAL LINKS SOCIAL LINKS SOCIAL LINKS SOCIAL LINKS is just. amazing. The brilliance has inspired me to go rewatch it. :3


----------



## blazheirio889 (Jun 5, 2010)

P4 stuff: Adachi being the culprit really surprised me, too. I didn't really have a theory as to who it was before I was spoiled (well, I did find it strange that Shadow!Souji was nowhere to be found), but I could say for sure that I didn't suspect Adachi at all. The main reason why I didn't suspect him? EWWW DEAD BODIES EWWW EWWW

If I may ask, Cirrus, which boss are you stuck on? The only one I was stuck on was the group of flaming tables in early Tartarus. Generally, the level-grinding isn't too hard to keep up with, I find. Even though it gets a bit tedious, I like P3 more than P4, mostly because of the darker atmosphere. Still, the two are pretty close on my list.


----------



## Tailsy (Jun 6, 2010)

I got spoiled for P4's Big Bad, too. :/ 

P3's starting to pick up for me now, though - it's September in my game now! :3 I love Koromaru, man. ... And I'm playing on Easy so the battles aren't too hard /LAME


----------

